# Has anyone used a miniDSP 2x4HD/DDRC-24 as a pre-amp?



## nerfherder (Mar 18, 2017)

Has anyone used a miniDSP 2x4HD/DDRC-24 as a pre-amp?

I've been researching into adding room correction to my 3.1 system (my trusty Arcam Alpha 10 DAVE & 10P3 power amp, M&K S85 LCR speakers, and a SVS 20-39 sub). It occurred to me that I could simply use a miniDSP 2x4HD or DDRC-24 as a digital pre-amp, and connect it to my 10P3 & sub for a 2.1 system.

I guess I would need to set the digital outputs for each source to 2-channel PCM, as the miniDSP doesn't decode DD or DTS. Do source components tend to do a decent job of conversion from multi-channel DD or DTS into 2.0 PCM?

Has anyone done something like this, and did you come across any problems?


----------

